# Any women out there in Richmond, VA?



## M Anne M (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi. I'm Very new to this. Is anyone out there from around RIchmond, VA?

Thanks.


----------



## TrevarB (Apr 10, 2007)

check out Coastals :: Index this is all richmond based paddlers and a great place to meet people.


----------



## M Anne M (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------

